# Bobcat tool cat anything else out there?



## dasjuice (Nov 25, 2009)

I really like the bobcat toolcat. Any other brands or peices of eqipment that have some of the same snow removal features that are a compact size. I know they have the toro dingos, and bobcat makes something similar to that. And toro has a two peice lawn mower that converts to a track style snow thrower and broom in 4 hours which looks prety sweet. Anything else out there?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

That toro unit is WAY expensive, could have a much more versatile tollcat for less money, may have to go used, but still, so much more fnction in the cat.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

not that I have found, not even close.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Ski-

What do you mean? That toro unit goes for 30k ish, you can buy tool cats used for half that.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

forestfireguy;986332 said:


> Ski-
> 
> What do you mean? That toro unit goes for 30k ish, you can buy tool cats used for half that.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Bobcat-Toolcat-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439d18a0ef


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow equipment*



dasjuice;986046 said:


> I really like the bobcat toolcat. Any other brands or peices of eqipment that have some of the same snow removal features that are a compact size. I know they have the toro dingos, and bobcat makes something similar to that. And toro has a two peice lawn mower that converts to a track style snow thrower and broom in 4 hours which looks prety sweet. Anything else out there?


=================================================================

There is very large of snow removal equipment available for sale and it all depends on

you as far as to how much "available capital" you have or can borow for a purchase and

how much you expect to do with it or (one multi purpose four season machine) how

heavily you will depend on it or another machine with multiple attachments.

The Toolcat has electric hydraulic brakes and an articulating steering system with

electric pilot operated closed center hydraulic systems with a Cessna hydraulics system

automatic transmission and torque converter for the final drive to the axle shafts from what

I remember- the individual axle drive shafts are load sensitive and operate independently I

believe.

I have read of problems with the electric brakes on the toolcats previously from moisture

and corrosion..

Any equipment with an articulating steeering system has its advantages and

disadvantages.

The entire machine or any articulating machine for that matter will skid if its turning with

little control under power if its on ice or slick conditions and has no tire chains.

Ground pressure is another isssue just as it is for any other machine.

The less surface contact you have, the more ground pressure per square inch.

a toolcats ground pressure will be determined with an attachment and without one

mounted and the weight of the attachment will be added to the machines total weight and

the be divided by contact area of the 4 tires to the ground..

The small section of the tire (or flat area of track) that contacts the ground is the area

which determines the ground pressure per square inch.

SO- if the four tires used have a total of 16 square inches of contact area with the ground

-or much more in square area with a pair of tracks plus the weight of the the tracks and

track rollers and drive assembly..

With tires:

The entire weight of the machine (Unloaded) is divided by the 16 square inches of contact

area (using that as an example) the four tires provide the machine giving you the pounds

per square inch of ground pressure.

A tracked machine will have a much lower ground pressure per square inch simply due to

the area of the two tracks contacting the ground and the wieght of the tracks and track

drive system added to the weight of the machine and then the weight of the machine is

divided by the surface area of the tracks contacting the ground to obtain the pounds per

square inch of ground pressure.

The thing about ground pressure is that it is a bit missleading-

You can have a very low ground pressure and float on the ground and HAVE

ABSOLUTELY NO TRACTION even with if finish/type smooth tracks-very small cleats are

molded into the rubber track belt or the steel track pads.

Snow removal will become more difficult as the ground must be stripped of snow to bare

ground or nearly so to gain traction within the path of the tracks or it will simply spin in

place and dig a pair of narrow trenches in the snow under the skid steer loader-been there

done that removing ice and snow build up off driveways and paths to wood piles and other

areas.

Machines with heavier ground pressure some times fair better, but of course cost more to

own-smalll dozers etc.

Another example is the tracked MUSKEG tractors and tracked muskeg trailers built by

Foremost for use in the lower tundra, peat bogs, tropical forests in Alaska and Canada etc.

The huge track area provided by the machines tracks allow easy movement in these

areas transporting heavy drilling machinery and prospecting equipment as the huge

amount of surface area of the four tracks over comes most of the weight and floatation

issues due to the motive power provided by the four track units used on the MUSKEG

tractors.

leon


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

forestfireguy;986332 said:


> Ski-
> 
> What do you mean? That toro unit goes for 30k ish, you can buy tool cats used for half that.


I was talking about something else besides the toolcat


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, what do you intend to use this for?

That will help us help you.


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

The Bocat Tool Cat wasn't the first multifunction landscape equipment. We had a piece of equipment , 10 years ago,called Holder. They have enclosed cabs, front and back pto's. front was a 3 point hitch. You could run a mower deck, broom, plow, and other attachments. Check out their web site http://www.holder.on.ca/inst_attachments.html. I couldn't tell about how much they cost new, we bought them at a city auctions.


----------



## ToolCatCruzer (Nov 17, 2009)

if your looking for a multi-use vehical a toolcat is worth its weight in gold. mine works year round in any and all conditions and it holds its own well. if you let us know what your doing with it i might be more helpful.


----------

